# Are you religious?



## KingAndrew (May 8, 2015)

What is your type and religious affiliation?


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

ESFJ and nope, just confused


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Interesting, although the data is nowhere near complete, it seems the majority is "No." This will probably be the case when you get more votes as well...


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

I very much dislike the concept and reasoning behind combining two types of different function stacking together on a poll.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

INFP

Agnostic, but I also agree with some things of LaVey Satanism and Buddhism.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

INFP

I'm a Dudeist


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Convex said:


> I very much dislike the concept and reasoning behind combining two types of different function stacking together on a poll.


But this is really the best way to do it when you only have so many options. Polls here don't allow 32 different options, so in order to allow enough answers for people to say 'yes' or 'no,' the types need to be split up, and splitting them up by this dichotomy makes more sense than doing it any other way.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Ardielley said:


> But this is really the best way to do it when you only have so many options. Polls here don't allow 32 different options, so in order to allow enough answers for people to say 'yes' or 'no,' the types need to be split up, and splitting them up by this dichotomy makes more sense than doing it any other way.


Ah - I did not know that. Regardless, these statistics should not be relevant or significant because of that.


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

INTJ and Judaism. I'm not exactly _religious_, but I do follow tradition to an extent.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

INFJ here.

I am Jewish, and I do consider myself to be religious. Still, an increasing interest in science has led me to question certain aspects of religion and how they fit into my belief system. For now, though, I definitely believe that the most important part of religion isn't what is/isn't true, but how religion helps one do good in the world. The entire Torah/bible may be metaphor, for all I know, but the lessons still hold true and are good morals to live by.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Do I deserve to be called religious? I have never felt good enough in the eyes of pious people. If not owning a tattoo, not drinking alcohol or engaging in sinful deeds are all considered religious act of goodness, then indeed I am, but I'm not. I seldom pray to God. I seldom think of him.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Heh, I think I'm the flipside to LuvGen. I have a tattoo, drink alcohol, and engage in "sinful" behavior, but I have a spiritual bent for sure. I don't know that I could call myself "religious", though, because it's my own thing and doesn't correlate super well to any existing religion.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Spiritual - yes, religious - no.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

INTJ: I'm an Agnostic Atheist.


----------



## Son of Mercury (Aug 12, 2014)

Servant of the universe.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm agnostic, but I believe that someone/thing has created our universe.

But I will never agree with a single interpretation per se.
But the global archetype of religion must be true.


----------



## Chris Merola (Jul 11, 2014)

INFJ, Roman Catholic. I am fairly religious and very spiritual. Relgion is more about institutions and spirituality is more energy and empathy related, I feel


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

Stating I'm "not-religious" doesn't objectively prove for anyone that God exists lol. That being said it's not saying he doesn't either by stating I have no affiliation with a specific sect of any church.

To answer what may also be inferred this question. I can't just literally tell you if God does or does not exist with 100% truth and probability. That would be factually irresponsible. I can't prove he does or doesn't exist without at the same time literally disproving one or the other, and that goes for anything addressed in this manner. The reasoning people are thinking (they think) is only exclusive to both interpretations of what you're more likely to say in correlation to you're subjective experience. The question itself isn't consistent through it's meaning by everyone - that's a big problem when you're addressing problems in this manner, it's going to surely effect the statistics reprehensibly in comparison to the intentions of each individual purpose.


----------



## NoShxtSherlock (May 31, 2015)

Atheist, since I do not believe there are any deities. However, I do acknowledge that no one could ever know for sure.


----------



## KingAndrew (May 8, 2015)

lol, no religious NTP's.


----------



## KingAndrew (May 8, 2015)

> Stating I'm "not-religious" doesn't objectively prove for anyone that God exists lol. That being said it's not saying he doesn't either by stating I have no affiliation with a specific sect of any church.
> 
> To answer what may also be inferred this question. I can't just literally tell you if God does or does not exist with 100% truth and probability. That would be factually irresponsible. I can't prove he does or doesn't exist without at the same time literally disproving one or the other, and that goes for anything addressed in this manner. The reasoning people are thinking (they think) is only exclusive to both interpretations of what you're more likely to say in correlation to you're subjective experience. The question itself isn't consistent through it's meaning by everyone - that's a big problem when you're addressing problems in this manner, it's going to surely effect the statistics reprehensibly in comparison to the intentions of each individual purpose.


This poll is more about whether or not you affiliate yourself with a religion and not so much about whether or not god(s) exist.


----------



## Gifford Maxim (May 9, 2013)

INFJ, yes, LDS/Mormon


----------



## Dakris (Jun 14, 2012)

I've always had a problem with the Pentecostalism I've grown up with. I find the sermons too intense, and even when I was much younger, I felt like all the people speaking in tongues and falling over was just mass suggestion. I don't think Jesus would act like most preachers today. Today it's all: "Go further", "Do more!", "Don't be shy!". I believe in God though. I just can't imagine that we're living on a globe swirling through space for no reason at all. That we exist within a universe at all is mind-boggling to me. There is a lot of pain and misery in the world, that's for sure, but thinking that it will never be avenged in any way is almost impossible for me to comprehend; it doesn't make sense.


----------



## dskhvci13 (Jun 4, 2015)

Oh nodd


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

ISTJ-not affiliated with any religion, whatsoever.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

ENFP - been there done that. Am blissfully nonreligious now.


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

ESTJ/Christian.


----------



## Glassland (Apr 19, 2014)

INFJ - No. 

I'm an agnostic atheist. But I do use spiritual and religious texts and knowledge for guidance at times, because they contain wisdom.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

ENTP unbeliever, anticlerical.

I know what I know, what I don't, and I respect myself. The gods humans idolize cannot exist, yet some gods might exist, and there might be a possibility to determine it. The proselytes who keep denying it publicly should be in jail. Religions are offensive.


----------



## Blickwinkel (May 15, 2012)

INTP

I used to be very religious actually. I progressively became less and less religious as I grew older, went through a crisis of faith, came back with a stronger belief in Christianity than ever although far more progressive than my upbringing. 

I wanted to preach, and did for a short time....then I finally read the Bible in depth and just saw too many things that made my blood boil or that factually / logically made zero sense. I came to the conclusion that it was a bunch of bull and dropped religion altogether. 

I've looked into the other major religions, but as one wise man put it, its like ordering a different dish at a Mexican restaurant. Different ways of serving up the same ingredients. After life? Check. Wispy mysticism that does nothing for you in the real world? Check. Vague, hard to understand language that means absolutely nothing? Check. Requiring followers of that religion to believe despite a profound lack of observable evidence to support the legitimacy of the religion? Check. 

I'd rather focus on things that will help make my life on earth better and make the most of what I have. There could be an afterlife or even a god for all I know, I just don't really care unless objective, verifiable and falsifiable evidence is presented that proves the existence of said god / afterlife.


----------



## Blickwinkel (May 15, 2012)

KingAndrew said:


> lol, no religious NTP's.


Well yeah, we are the thinkers after all 


I'm just joking people, don't take it to heart


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

ENTJ. Agnostic.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

xSFP, atheist.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Oops. I accidentally selected the wrong one. ENFP and Christian. Let it be known that whatever church I've been to, there has been no one type that tends towards religion. Yes, there are plenty of Intuitives and Thinkers there. I think you'll find that to be the case for religion in general. 

And a lot of people are still spiritual or believe in something, but they won't categorize themselves as being "religious". Because "religious" has authoritarian institutional-y connotations when people say it now. 

Also, you aren't grouping people by same dominant function?


----------



## KingAndrew (May 8, 2015)

Julia Bell said:


> Oops. I accidentally selected the wrong one. ENFP and Christian. Let it be known that whatever church I've been to, there has been no one type that tends towards religion. Yes, there are plenty of Intuitives and Thinkers there. I think you'll find that to be the case for religion in general.
> 
> And a lot of people are still spiritual or believe in something, but they won't categorize themselves as being "religious". Because "religious" has authoritarian institutional-y connotations when people say it now.
> 
> Also, you aren't grouping people by same dominant function?


I only have 20 slots to use. I figure ENTP/INTP is a better pairing for this poll than ENTP/ENFP. ENTP/ENFP may share the same dominant functions(Ne/Si), but they also share two entirely different functions(ENFP = Fi/Te, ENTP = Ti/Fe). At least ENTP/INTP have all the same functions but in a different, but not far off, order. The same logic goes for the other types on this poll.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

ENTP. Not really.


----------



## KingAndrew (May 8, 2015)

Still no religious XXTP's yet. Must be the Ti/Fe.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

ISTJ non-religious .


----------



## metaphor (Mar 10, 2014)

INFP, Atheist.


----------



## N0rB3tz (Apr 7, 2015)

INTP and agnostic. It's hard to be religious without good and logic arguments, and that's what retain us from religion. However if someone have any reasonable arguments for it, I'd be open to it.


----------



## Oleni (Jun 25, 2015)

INFP - Atheist.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

INFP. Agnostic, I guess.


----------



## AuroraLight (Dec 1, 2014)

ENFP - Not religious, but i can understand why some people believe in it.


----------



## Skechy (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm an INFP Mormon.


----------



## SpectrumOfThought (Mar 29, 2013)

INTP. I don't even know what I am. You mortals can call me an atheist.


----------



## Xyte (Aug 4, 2015)

INFP - Muslim.. don't really know what "religious" applies to... maybe "faithful", "pious", "Godfearing"? Not really..


----------



## Meganemer4 (Aug 3, 2015)

How sad. Only 3 out of 33 XNTPs are religious. I'm Roman Catholic.


----------



## Meganemer4 (Aug 3, 2015)

Me!! *desperately waves arms in the air*


----------



## Meganemer4 (Aug 3, 2015)

Sorry I would delete this. Its an accidental thread post :sad:


----------



## Meganemer4 (Aug 3, 2015)

Blickwinkel said:


> INTP
> 
> I used to be very religious actually. I progressively became less and less religious as I grew older, went through a crisis of faith, came back with a stronger belief in Christianity than ever although far more progressive than my upbringing.
> 
> ...


You really have to interpret the bible literally, not literalistically like you have been doing it seems. Literalistic interpretation ignores the presence of symbolism, metaphors, etc. In order to accurately interpret the bible (a difficult feat), you must figure out what is symbolism and what actually happened. Everything in the bible is true, but the proper interpretation is essential. For example, you can say about sports, "The Bulls crushed the Bears last night!". A literalistic interpretation would consist of a disturbing encounter between the actual animals crushing a bunch of real bears. A literal interpretation would see the sports teams that have those mascots playing each other, and the one sports team doing much better. 
I really think you should give christianity another chance! I recommend catholicism :winky:
The best way to understand as much as you can is to attend a bible study somewhere.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

IxTP, picked ISTP. And No.


----------



## Meganemer4 (Aug 3, 2015)

N0rB3tz said:


> INTP and agnostic. It's hard to be religious without good and logic arguments, and that's what retain us from religion. However if someone have any reasonable arguments for it, I'd be open to it.


This will probably be very long, but I'm going to try to put out some reasonable arguments for christianity (Or at least the presence of a God).I will mostly be deriving this information from an excellent book by C.S. Lewis, "Mere Christianity". I highly recommend it for everyone who wants proof for the presence of God.
First we have to establish that there is a universal moral law. Everyone has some sense of what is right and wrong. We all should feel guilty if we hurt someone's feelings, or in an extreme case, kill someone. Even if we have grown up with an erroneous conscience due to bad upbringing or bad influence, we still believe in a standard for behavior. We often argue about whether something is fair or unfair. This means there must be some kind of law that governs human nature. 
This law must have a maker. It is not what humans just do, because some do not follow this natural law at all. It is something they are supposed to follow, and all know about, but don't always follow. We can agree that God is "good" because our world is interested in fair and right conduct.
This is hardly enough to completely convince anyone, but again, I highly recommend "Mere Christianity" by C.S. Lewis. It addresses the different types of atheists and responds to each of their reasons for not believing in God. It also gets into proving the reality that Jesus was God.
I hope this helps!


----------



## N0rB3tz (Apr 7, 2015)

Meganemer4 said:


> This will probably be very long, but I'm going to try to put out some reasonable arguments for christianity (Or at least the presence of a God).I will mostly be deriving this information from an excellent book by C.S. Lewis, "Mere Christianity". I highly recommend it for everyone who wants proof for the presence of God.
> First we have to establish that there is a universal moral law. Everyone has some sense of what is right and wrong. We all should feel guilty if we hurt someone's feelings, or in an extreme case, kill someone. Even if we have grown up with an erroneous conscience due to bad upbringing or bad influence, we still believe in a standard for behavior. We often argue about whether something is fair or unfair. This means there must be some kind of law that governs human nature.
> *This law must have a maker. It is not what humans just do, because some do not follow this natural law at all.* It is something they are supposed to follow, and all know about, but don't always follow. We can agree that God is "good" because our world is interested in fair and right conduct.
> This is hardly enough to completely convince anyone, but again, I highly recommend "Mere Christianity" by C.S. Lewis. It addresses the different types of atheists and responds to each of their reasons for not believing in God. It also gets into proving the reality that Jesus was God.
> I hope this helps!


If you don't follow the moral laws of society you can often be rewarded, as if you find a way to earn money on behalf of other people. This is rewarding for you, and will therefore be appealing. People are different and some might find this more appealing than following the moral laws. In the end I think some people are less human than others.


----------



## muslamicinfidel (Aug 2, 2015)

INTP Agnostic Muslim


----------



## Loki Grim (May 8, 2011)

INTJ - Nope


----------



## Mr. Demiurge (Jun 18, 2014)

INFP.

Nope.


----------



## Shaolu (Jul 1, 2014)

N0rB3tz said:


> If you don't follow the moral laws of society you can often be rewarded, as if you find a way to earn money on behalf of other people. This is rewarding for you, and will therefore be appealing. People are different and some might find this more appealing than following the moral laws. In the end I think some people are less human than others.


I think you're affirming the argument then. The moral "law" to which @Meganemer4 is referring exists regardless of whether or not people follow it. If it was a "law" in the mere sense of a scientific law--such as the law of gravity--then it would be entirely dependent upon whether or not people followed it. If people did not (and they often do not), then it would not be a law.

The point here is that this intrinsic sense of objective morality which we all seem to have transcends human behavior and appears to sit in judgment of it.


----------



## Shaolu (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh, and yes, I'm one of those rare Christian NTPs. Religion for me is mostly a matter of abstract theology--at least that's what I tend to find the most interesting. I think when looked at in this way it really accords with my type. NFs would seem to be the most stereotypical "spiritual" types as they relate their intuition to other subjects (God, themselves, and others); SJs would be the "religious" types bound by rules and obligations, defining ethics in black and white, etc.; SPs would be your stereotypical musicians, artists, and craftsmen who might be the most practical in religion as they look to see tangible and immediate results whether that's leading a church in worship or building houses in third world countries, etc.; finally, however, there are the NTs who--in this day and age at least--may appear to be the most apathetic towards religion, but actually have the greatest penchant for abstract reasoning and intellectual inquiry. I would contend that thinkers of old like St. Paul and Thomas Aquinas, not to mention more contemporary theologians like Francis Schaeffer and N. T. Wright (ironic name) may all be NTs.

Intellectual inquiry is sadly a facet of religion that has largely been ignored and/or marginalized in society today--especially here in the US--but historically it has been chiefly celebrated. I think the decline of intellectualism in religion has no small correlation with the decline of religion in general here in the West.


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

INTP agnostic atheist.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Meganemer4 said:


> I don't get why the ntps are all pretty much atheists. You'd think they'd be smart enough to realize there must be a God! Albert Einstein did.


A lot of people do believe in a God, however the deeds of religion has put them off.


----------

